# 6.8 Remington SPC



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I am considering another AR build in the near future and have the pretty well settled on the 6.8mm Remington SPC. I don't really want to debate the 6.8 SPC versus the 6.5 Grendel, I just would like to hear from anyone who has trigger time on the SPC. I ran ballistics calculations on both with similar weight and style bullets and can handload the SPC to run real close to the Grendel out to 400 yards. That is where the Grendel starts to shine is on longer shots. The price and availability of brass and dies helped make my decision. Again, please don't tell me I am an idiot for not going Grendel because I already know I am an idiot for planning on another rifle I really don't need but really want. It would add about 40 to 45% more energy than my 5.56 on these stinking hogs.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I like the sound of it. They've intrigued me for a while.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bar-d this aint what your requseting but if you get a chance there is a new show on The Sportsman Channel called Modern Rifle Adventures and it is all about AR platform guns. This week they are using the 6.8 SPC round. They toast a yote. Anyway thought you might be interested.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Bar-d this aint what your requseting but if you get a chance there is a new show on The Sportsman Channel called Modern Rifle Adventures and it is all about AR platform guns. This week they are using the 6.8 SPC round. They toast a yote. Anyway thought you might be interested.


Thanks rowdy, wish I could see it. I don't get that channel on satellite.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

bar-d, nobodies a idiot for wanting another rifle, you can never have to many. besides we are all kids at heart just the price of are toy's cost more.








I'm building a 6.8 for a gift to my brother when he returns from Iraq. just waiting the forearm to come in. I let you know how accurate it is,and post a pic.








have you given any thought on barrel length?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

wvcoyote said:


> bar-d, nobodies a idiot for wanting another rifle, you can never have to many. besides we are all kids at heart just the price of are toy's cost more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WVC, thanks , that would be a big help. I am 90% set on a 16" barrel. I don't think a 20" would significantly increase my accuracy for the intended range of up to 250 yds. That is what I see as the outside of most of the shots I will be using it for. By the way, tell your brother and all his buddies God bless and thanks so much for their service and to keep their heads down, their chins up and come home safe.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WVC, Ditto the thanks to your brother and his buds. It sounds to me as though both of you have a pretty decent brother.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

wvcoyote said:


> bar-d, nobodies a idiot for wanting another rifle, you can never have to many. besides we are all kids at heart just the price of are toy's cost more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't feel like I can ask enough times for you to thank your brother for us. We all owe him and his armed brothers a debt of gratitude and respect.

I also would love to see pics along with an accuracy report. The more I hear about and read about this round the more intrigued I'm becoming.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Well here is the finished product turned out better than I expected. The rifle is well balanced, recoil is less than what I thought it would be.Is really accurate,shot it about 50yds. using open sights with 90 gr. hp. silver state armory ammo.
The upper is a stag receiver with a stag bolt carrier group, 16in.novseke recon barrel, daniel defence full lenth forearm,magpul stock ,and vortex flash hider. The lower is a yankee hill machine with rra parts kit including 2 stage trigger. I will let him decide on optics.bar-d might look into rra 6.8 coyote upper it has 3/4 moa at 100yds. just my thouhts.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

wvc, looks good. Have considered the RRA coyote upper. Not sure if it is going to be in my price range but have not give up on it yet.
Thanks.......


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

WVC that 6.8 sure does look manly up against that pretty flowery bedspread, ROFL!


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

I took that picture just fot you,ebbs, I was really looking for a pink pistol to use for a background.








I try to post abetter pic. this weekend.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, I have finally decided on my 6.8 spc build. I am going to order a SPCII chambered hbar 16" kit and finish out with my Spike's Tactical lower. Am sticking with the 16" barrel as nearly all of my research suggests the round was originally developed with the 16" to 18" barrel in mind. Being envisioned as a replacement cartridge for the 5.56 with CQB the intended mission. Losing a little velocity out of the 16" versus the 20" will add bullet drop at longer distances but I am not building a long range sniper rifle. Looking to build a bacon buster.
Now if I can just distract my wife long enough to get it ordered and delivered. I offered last night to buy her a $100 jacket she saw but she just smiled and said "that's sweet of you."







SOMETHING AIN'T RIGHT! I think she is suspicious.................


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Where are you ordering it from, Danny?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

More than likely from J&T Distributing. There are cheaper kits out there but these guys have tons more options.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, my wife is at work so I just ordered my kit. I will deal with the consequences later!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think perhaps you need to buy mini-you a new gun. I think he is jealous of the AR's you have and is ratting you out to the wife. I'd gag him till it was in the safe. And then remember my rules on safe opening procedures !!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I think perhaps you need to buy mini-you a new gun. I think he is jealous of the AR's you have and is ratting you out to the wife. I'd gag him till it was in the safe. And then remember my rules on safe opening procedures !!


Big problem there YD, my safe is full and locked but there are 4 rifles in various corners, behind doors and on deployment in my Mule that won't fit in there. Guess I need a bigger safe and a tracking device and bug on mini-me.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bar-d try this. Chris was auctioning off this gun and it was going cheap so you thought you would help him by placing a decent bid and well. YOU WON!!! Now the credit card charges thats another story. You could tell her you need the credit card because you have to drive to Austin. LOL worked for me


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm safe. She came in from work and told me she had ordered the jacket. Whew!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bar-d said:


> I'm safe. She came in from work and told me she had ordered the jacket. Whew!


That's great news! I'll bet the jacket won't hold its value like your guns do







. That's how I sell it to my wife. Guns may be expensive up front, but they're like liquid assets if I'm smart. And unfortunately I've had to prove that to her a few too many times over the past 18 months. BUT, I sure did prove myself right.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

You're right ebbsy. I do not own a gun that is not worth more now than what I paid for it. Besides, when I am dead and gone, she can liquidate my collection, buy me a cheap funeral and have plenty left over.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bar-d said:


> you're right ebbsy. I do not own a gun that is not worth more now than what i paid for it. Besides, when i am dead and gone, she can liquidate my collection, buy me a cheap funeral and have plenty left over.


now that's what i'm talking about!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bar-d said:


> I'm safe. She came in from work and told me she had ordered the jacket. Whew!


 Oh Danny, what are you thinking ? You're never safe you know that. Momma will have your arse (and mini-you too) if she wants jacket or no jacket.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nah, she has always been a sucker for a cowboy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You better be shining her buckle then. LOL


----------



## silverfox (Aug 10, 2010)

Just put together a 6.8. Yankee Hill receiver, Bison 18" barrel, RRA two stage trigger and skeleton stock. Shooting SSA 110 gr. Pro Hunters. Will use for Hogs and Whitetails.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

silverfox said:


> Just put together a 6.8. Yankee Hill receiver, Bison 18" barrel, RRA two stage trigger and skeleton stock. Shooting SSA 110 gr. Pro Hunters. Will use for Hogs and Whitetails.


Welcome silverfox, we've got a bit of a rule around here. WE NEED PICS! Eye candy, love to drool over new guns. Had a chance to shoot it yet?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Silverfox. +1 what ebbs said on the pics.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome silverfox. Need full details. Pics, range report, targets, etc.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Well guys, finally got all the parts in and put together my 6.8 Remington SPC. Did not buy any factory ammo so I have got to get to the loading bench. I will put a mount on the scope to handle my homemade scope light like on the 5.56 I built.
Specs:
Double Star 6.8 SPC ll Chamber
16" HBAR 1:11 RH Twist
National Match FF Handguard
Spikes Tactical Lower
Ergo Soft Grip
Advance Technologies 6 Pos. Stock
6x18x50 Bushnell Dusk/Dawn Scope

17 Rd. C-Products Magazine


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a sweet looking gun you have there. BTW I hope you're taking today off.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats a great looking rifle there bar-d,hope to see range report soon. and if you would share your load data ,it give be a big help to me to pass along to my brother when he starts to load for his 6.8.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks fellas. YD, I did take the day off. Fortunately having the upper come in today gave me something to keep my mind on something else. WVC, I am going to try to get to the loading bench tomorrow afternoon and start working up loads. As soon as I have worked up some that have some promise I will post a range report and the load data.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks great bar-d congrats


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks like a big cousin to your .223 thanks to that ATI stock. Bet the hogs are REALLY gonna hate that one!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Another great looking setup bar-d, you do fine work, all we need you to build is a helicopter and we can make some hog hunting video's and become rich and famous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

